# Remington 700 VSF



## xdeano

I need your opinion on this rifle. 
Remington 700 Varmint Synthetic Flutted (VSF)
http://www.remington.com/firearms/centerfire/700vsf.htm

Does anyone have one, shot one, etc.

I'm either looking to buy this rifle or a Rem 700 P or 700 LTR in 308, in the near future.

http://www.remingtonle.com/rifles/700.htm

Any thoughts are welcome. 
Thanks
Deano


----------



## DustinS

hey, i just purchased the remington 700 VSSF in 22-250 and i love it. I would assume that the vsf and the vssf are basically the same thing just that the vssf has a black synthetic stock and stainless barrel. I hav'nt got around to shooting mine that much but i have been shooting 1/2 inch groups @100yds with factory ammo so i think that is great. It is definitely money well invested if you go with a remington.


----------



## xdeano

The new VSF is a bit different than the VSSF, the new rifle has a nice palm swell, a different forarm and two swivel studs. It is essentially the 700 Police. 
I have a VS in 22-250 that shoot 1/4 moa all day (handloaded ammo), just was wondering if anyone had shot this new rifle, and what type of accuracy that they were getting.

Does anyone know what the differences are between the 700 VSF and the police models (700 PSS, 700P, 700 LTR)

Deano


----------



## Longshot

The 700PSS (Police Super Sniper) and the 700P (Police) are the same rifle. Remington changed it to just "Police" because they figured Sniper was not PC. The only difference between the 700P and the 700LTR that I know of is that the LTR has a shorter barrel and can be purchased as a package. See Remingtons Law Enforcement site.

http://www.remingtonle.com/

I have been very happy with my 700P. It's a rifle I'll never get rid of.


----------



## xdeano

I was aware of that the p and pss are the same. I was always told that the pss stood for Police Sharp Shooter. I was just cerious about accuracy.
http://www.snipercountry.com/InReviews/ ... 700PSS.asp

How is the accuracy of your 700 P? What caliber do you have? Is there any differences in accuracy between the 700 P and the 700 VSF or even the 700 VS?

Comparison that I found:
http://conspiracyx0.tripod.com/weapons3/R700.htm

Thanks
Deano


----------



## Longshot

xdeano,

I have only owned and shot the 700P. It is a 308 and has given me some unbelievable groups. The furthest shot so far with it was a rabbit at 670 yards. It definitely does its part if I do mine. I do like the stock on the 700P over the VS.


----------



## xdeano

Longshot,

What kind of groups are we talking at 100yds?
Where did you purchase your 700P and what was the price?

Thanks, 
Deano


----------



## Plainsman

I thought I would post for Longshot because I witnessed the group he shot and I still couldn't believe it. I watched each hole appear through the spotting scope, and still question myself. We were both so happy that day that we kept the targets, and took digital pics.

The best I have seen out of Longshot's rifle is .11 center to center. That is only slightly over 1/10 inch. I have the same rifle, and although I have had work done on it the best group from it is .18 inches. I also have the 22-250 heavy stainless fluted, and a Sendero which is the heavy stainless fluted. Best group from the 22.250 is .18 the same as the 308. Best group out of the 300 Mag is .14 which was the same day Longshot got the .11 inch group at the Bismarck range.

Consistent groups
22-250 50 gr Ballistic Tips, 35 grains of W748, .25 to .30 inches
308 168 gr Sierra MK, 45 gr Varget, . .25 to .35 inches
300 WM 165 gr Ballistic Tip, 79 gr R22, .20 to .35 inches

Doesn't make much sense the 300 shooting as good as the 22-250. I had to recrown the 22-250. The crown it came with was horrendous, and groups were over an inch with factory ammo. The one I had purchased was worse, so I only kept it for a week and traded it on a new one. One week and Scheel's wanted $175 to trade so I traded it in Jamestown where they had to order, but I got it for $100 with trade.


----------



## xdeano

Plainsman/Longshot,

Sounds like some really good groups. Where would I get a 700 P, and what would be the price? I know i could get one out of Shotgun News, but is there anywhere around here that i could get one.

My best group at 100yds with my 700 VS in 22-250 was .12 inches, i have only manage to do it a few times, but i know the rifle is capiable of small groups.

Thanks Plainsman,

Deano

ps. what range do you go to in Jamestown? the Pipestem range?


----------



## DustinS

Hey plainsmen, what cases and primers were you using with your 22-250 (35g of W748, 50g. BT) I might have to try some of that powder if it is working that good for you. Right now i am reloading with varget and am achieving 1/2 groups. I just started reloading and varget is all that i have used so far.


----------



## Plainsman

Dustin

I was using Winchester cases and CCI primers. I think I will try some Federal match primers. I have been using those in my 308 and it likes them better than CCI. I use CCI magnum primers in my 300 win mag and it shoots so good I think I will leave it alone. I have gone to Federal match magnum in my 300 WSM, but it isn't anything to brag about.

The 35 grains of W748 isn't a screamer. It's about 3650 fps, but accurate. I think load manuals have got more realistic after people begin buying their own chronographs. Hogdon lists 34 gr as max, while Hornady lists 38.7gr. Winchester lists 35 grains. If you want to give up a little accuracy for speed try W760. I am getting 3850 fps with it.


----------



## DustinS

Plainsmen

Is 1500 fps really going to make that much of a difference when hunting? I generally shoot prairie dogs and coyotes with my 22-250. I would def. rather have accuracy than speed unless it matters that much.
Dustin


----------



## Plainsman

I'm with you on accuracy over velocity. I always have a few hot loads just to vaporize things once in a while. I don't think a prairie dog will know the difference.


----------



## coyote22250

Have any of you ever tried CCI Benchrest primers? I have a load for my winchester 22-250 35.5 WIN 748 55 gr balistic boat tail WIN brass and CCI Benchrest primers. supper accurate load but in my winchester rifle I have seat the lead in so far that I can only crank out 3340 about, any suggestions. I just bought the gun a month ago. kinda waiting for it to warm up some so I can really tinker with it.


----------



## Longshot

xdeano,

I think you can order the 700P about anywhere. If you are around Bismarck/Mandan stop in at Marv's. I believe I paid $699 +tax. I bought the rifle along with a Leupold 4.5-14 LR M1 scope and am not sure if that was the exact price. Give a couple shops a call and get a few quotes. I haven't seen one on hand anywhere.


----------



## xdeano

Thanks Longshot. I've talked to Scheels in Bismark, Fargo, Moorhead and they all look at me like i'm mad. If i can find a place to buy one then i'll get a 700p instead of the 700VSF. i will definitly look into Marv's. In any case for $699. i could even buy the VSF. Thanks for the info.
Deano


----------



## xdeano

Plainsman,

Just another quick question. What is your muzzle velocity of the 308 load that you mentioned above.

"308 168 gr Sierra MK, 45 gr Varget, . .25 to .35 inches"

Thanks
Deano


----------



## Longshot

xdeano,

The most accurate load out of my rifle is 168 gr. SMK over 43.5 gr. AA2520 using Fed. GM210M primers that gives me 2570 fps. This load had about a 20 fps deviation through my crony. Of course we all know each rifle may be different. This load has a lower velocity than the Varget load but the average accuracy was a little better. Accurate Powders lists a max load for AA2520 at 45.0 gr., but I have not tried it yet. It should push it up to around 2700 fps according to their book.


----------



## Plainsman

xdeano

10 shot average 2698 fps.


----------



## xdeano

Thanks Plainsman

Deano


----------



## xdeano

Would there be any accuracy differences between the 700 P and the 700 LTR
beings that the barrel is 6 inches shorter.

What about the 700P with standard barrel vs the 700P with the Flutted barrel.
I'm looking for the most accurate for the money.

Deano


----------



## secretsquirrel

i recently bought a rem vsf tan with fluted barrel mounted a zeiss conquest it shoots very well i put a 3 shot group that could be coverd with a penny at 100 yards with a harris bi pod in the prone. using blackhills 168 grian hpbt match


----------

